# DTrace By Brendan Gregg, James Mauro



## rusty (Jul 4, 2013)

The DTrace book is on offer until July 8th, use the code JULY4 to get it for $29 - http://www.informit.com/store/dtrace-dynamic-tracing-in-oracle-solaris-mac-os-x-and-9780132091510

For more info, sample chapter etc
http://smartos.org/2013/07/03/smartoos-news-july-3-2013/
http://dtracebook.com/index.php/Main_Page
http://dtrace.org/blogs/brendan/2011/02/23/dtrace-book-sample-chapter-file-systems


----------

